# Mystery cherry wood...good for smoke?



## themoffittman (Jul 24, 2009)

I got my hands on some wood which I know to be some sort of cherry...perhaps black cherrry...actually, most likely black cherry. If seasoned, is it suitable for smoking? A co-worker questions black cherry's suitability for smoking. He says is might be too sappy. Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## davenh (Jul 24, 2009)

I think Black Cherry is the most common and largest of the Cherries. Probably the variety most of us burn. If the logs are a larger diameter that's what you most likely have...good stuff.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 24, 2009)

Brian,

The cherry wood that I use in my smoker is Black Cherry. 

Here is a link to the Woods for Smoking list.


----------



## themoffittman (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks much, Dutch.  I meant to rhyme :)


----------

